# Big Walnut



## esmith (Dec 5, 2011)

I just wanted to show off a few of my Walnut trees from this year.

[attachment=483]

[attachment=484]

[attachment=485]

[attachment=486]

[attachment=487]


----------



## CodyS (Dec 5, 2011)

Damn! lets see some of it cut up into timber


----------



## Kevin (Dec 5, 2011)

Yes those certainly are . . . . . . big walnuts. I'm with Cody let's see some insides.


----------



## SlickSqueegie (Dec 5, 2011)

WOW!
gonna be some nice planks!


----------



## Daren (Dec 5, 2011)

Another ''let's see the inside'' from me. They (very) rarely get that large here in the midwest, when they do unfortunately most are hollow. Those look nice.


.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 5, 2011)

Tasty-licious!


----------



## Burly Dennis (Dec 6, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, what kind of walnut is that?


----------



## esmith (Dec 7, 2011)

It's 4 Walnuts. Mostly Claro and Black but there is one grafted 1/2 Bastogne, 1/2 English.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 7, 2011)

Amazing chunks of wood.


----------



## wood-junkie (Jan 5, 2012)

esmith said:


> I just wanted to show off a few of my Walnut trees from this year.
> 
> 
> That is not showing off, it is required by law. But what about the roots?


----------

